# Nintendo to release 3DS in october...?



## Berthenk (Apr 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> According to British sources, will Nintendo 3DS earlier than expected on the market. The new handheld would make its appearance in October, almost half years before the fiscal year for Nintendo and ends well before the holidays.
> 
> When Nintendo announced the 3DS, said the Japanese company's promise of the new handheld by the end of the fiscal year that ends in March 2011, to give. Sources from the British game industry now have opposite site CVG confirmed that Nintendo will release in October 3DS. This would be the upcoming E3 trade show in June officially announced by Nintendo.
> 
> ...


Thanks to tweakers.net and Google Translate

Hmmm... I hope it's true!


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 20, 2010)

If it does release so soon that means that they have been developing the console for quite a long time.
Or maybe thats the reason why there have been no good games from Nintendo.
Looks like they want to bring out the 3DS when the Buzz about the new Technology is at it's peak.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 20, 2010)

A release this year would be great! I hope Nintendo will have a great E3 this year with amazing titles for Wii, DS and 3DS.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm looks like I know what I'm getting for Christmas.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 20, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCK, HELL YESSS BABY! 

If this is true that the UK trade sources are saying, WHAT!!! It's hitting UK this october??? Heck its not even japan, i thought even the Japan release would be spring 2011. I'm so stunned by this, hope its true


----------



## granville (Apr 20, 2010)

It's possible i guess. Nintendo DS was first unveiled at E3 2004, and released just months later in November. That was also after going through a redesign from its prototype design which was hated by gamers. I figure they've been working on 3DS for a while now too. Not that it makes this true though...


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 20, 2010)

Wait what? This year, not next year

but but but but?


----------



## House Spider (Apr 20, 2010)

5 months early? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cool!


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 20, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Wait what? This year, not next year
> 
> but but but but?
> 
> ...


----------



## heartgold (Apr 20, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> 5 months early?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention, its outside Japan too


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't believe it


----------



## Thoob (Apr 20, 2010)

Surely this means a worldwide release?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Japan HAS to get it first, because that's the way it always is.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

regardless of when it comes out i'll be one of the first to get one when they hit stores here


----------



## impizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont believe it. Its too soon. Japan will get it first and that will be months before everyone else. This isnt a press release from Ninty so I dont believe it.


----------



## Gryphon93 (Apr 20, 2010)

It doesn't sound right... I mean, Nintendo stated in their document about 3DS that they will release it "during the fiscal year ending in March 2011", right? Maybe they just got reports from the game developers that the system works great and thought that it's time to release it earlier? I don't know... I'll wait for Nintendo's own words about it before I really believe it.


----------



## killeryunran (Apr 20, 2010)

You know, this could also mean that games that we all don't have any information about.
(I'm talking about Golden Sun here) could be released on the new 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And that *could* be a reason why we haven't seen much about it since the first
screenshots.

It would be so cool if they did that with a worlwide release  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But we probably do have to wait before we(I'm talking about Europe) would get the 3DS...
I'm thinking about spring next year. And I think that a American release would also be around that time(altho, somewhat earlier.)


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 20, 2010)

If this is true then its great, since I just got my Xl a while ago it still hold lotta value soI could trade it in with all my DS games getting 3DS for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cant wait for more news


----------



## Assassination (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope it release in october....So many people will be happy


----------



## granville (Apr 20, 2010)

They won't release Golden Sun DS on the 3DS i assure you. It is already pretty far in development, and was even reconfirmed a few months ago for the DS schedule this year. Plus, they made the game a primary game to show off for DS last E3. I think they're just waiting for e3. Would also be a kick in the balls to DS owners too if it doesn't work on normal DS. Nah, i think that'll stay DS only. They wouldn't throw all that work away just like that.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 20, 2010)

FYI a fiscal year is a 12 month period set by a company, Nintendo's happens to be the last day of March being the last day of their fiscal year. So it could be any point between now and March 2011.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm positive Golden Sun DS will stay DS and not 3DS.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe October for a Japan release and March for worldwide?


----------



## Hardkaare (Apr 20, 2010)

Golden Sun only for the 3DS would be a reason to buy it.

Would be a smart move for Nintendo if they did.

I really hope they don't though.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 20, 2010)

It would make more sense if they released it in December. It would sell out the day it comes out because of christmas shopping.

But I wouldn't mind October. I'd probably get myself one.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 20, 2010)

this is better to be real
loveplus3DS !!! hooray


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope it gets released in october, then I could get it on christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, really looking forward to E3 this year...new Zelda game, 3DS etc... Its gonna be awesome


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 20, 2010)

Would be cool if they released it everywhere at the same time. But that's not gonna happen. And this is most likely fake too.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 20, 2010)

3ds is gonna be a big sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . One thing i need say....Nintendo need to man up and release some games with blood in it!... instead of all these kiddy games.(not mario)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 20, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> 3ds is gonna be a big sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii has lots of bloody games, just the DS doesn't.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DS doesn't have that many good games lately, but it sure has a lot more than the Wii! I mean, just look at all the great games released in 2004-2008! 2009 also had some good releases, and so will 2010.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not blood in Mario ? 





like "no more heroes"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea it be awesome if it release that early... until they release the "3Ds + "


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn it... Just when I was thinking about getting a DSi.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 20, 2010)

Great news.

If true, then that means the 3DS could launch within mere weeks of Pokemon Black & White... I wonder if that will have any effect on the game's popularity.  There are still some people who're dissapointed that they weren't 3DS titles.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 20, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Great news.
> 
> If true, then that means the 3DS could launch within mere weeks of Pokemon Black & White... I wonder if that will have any effect on the game's popularity.  There are still some people who're dissapointed that they weren't 3DS titles.


Doubt it, it'll sell shitloads regardless.  Remember that most DS games will work on the 3DS with exception to maybe those that require the GBA slot, if anything it could sell even more as there are a lot of people who don't have a DS (they may have sold one or one broke) so they could be intending to pick up a 3DS instead.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 20, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, I'm sure the games will still sell a ton.  But I don't imagine B&W will look very good next to those shiny, new 3DS launch titles.  They'll run on the 3DS, sure... though if Nintendo is using those Sharp parallax barrier touchscreens that were recently announced as ready for mass production, the 3DS will have a resolution of 854x480 (which about lines up with the Gamecube-tier graphics rumours).  How will a DS game look scaled up to that resolution?


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 20, 2010)

Level 5 are supposedly making a game for it

Source


----------



## frogmyster3 (Apr 20, 2010)

Smells like a worldwide launch to me. Have Nintendo ever done that with a handheld before?

Also looks likely that Black/White will be released at the same time but if 3DS was a simultaneous worldwide launch then Black/White wouldn't be ready for other markets unless translation is done super quick (considering there were unofficial translations for HG/SS, albeit rather bad ones, just days after release an official team could do the same). This certainly gives credibility to my theory that Bk/Wt have 3DS enhancements but still work on the DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Great news.
> 
> If true, then that means the 3DS could launch within mere weeks of Pokemon Black & White... I wonder if that will have any effect on the game's popularity.  There are still some people who're dissapointed that they weren't 3DS titles.


Maybe Pokemon Black and White will release with the 3DS.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm gonna make myself believe it's not true, because if I think it is then it doesn't come out in October, I'd literally cry.


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 20, 2010)

First thing I get with my student loan I think, stuff getting a macbook or course work


----------



## SgtThom (Apr 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not just blood.Things  like homosexuality,  sex, and religion are usually removed in the North America version.I guess soccer Moms and parents  and fundamentalist Christian  are too concern  about there children entertainment so they what to censor the games from children.This already happen in games like    The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Nintendo removed the red blood  and replaced by green blood because some parents complained that blood should't belong in a E rated game.Also the the shield called  Mirror Shield  was changed because it was a crescent moon and star. This symbol angered Muslims again because it is similar to a symbol on the flag of the country of Pakistan, a mostly Muslim country.  


Also censorship tend to happen in anime that is in North America which is annoying.


Also I forgot to mention that in the late 80/early 90s North America censor MANY video games that was released on there console and made it to North America.Since  there were no rating system back then they feel the need  to put a strict censoring rule for all games that come out in North America on there systems.

Here is the link for the history of North America of Nintendo Censorship


http://www.filibustercartoons.com/Nintendo.php


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 20, 2010)

It makes sense for them to release the new system this fall.  Consumers like new things.  The DSi was produced to keep things fresh, and to extend the DS platform a little longer till the new system arrived.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 20, 2010)

Rumor has it that its definitely due this year.
Its been going for awhile now infact so might be more fact than fiction.
We'll know for sure after E3 but who knows, they could always run into a snag when Sony releases the Sony Dual Screen Heat sensor breathalizer this summer out of nowhere and Nintendo has to change things up.

I'm gonna bet on it releasing this year and save my money for it rather than get a DSiXL like I was planning on.
Hopefully the machine will get hacked fast enough.
I can't stand a game console without homebrew.

Though you know, if they could imrpove the graphics and what not and delay it till next year that would be fine too.
The DS sells so well, it wouldn't hurt them a bit to make a portable Wii.
Heck they could probably manage something close to Xbox360 graphics if they actualy tried.
I mean it is 2010 game tech is five years or so old now.
But thats just dreaming.
Just hoping it'll look nicer than the PSP does and the graphics on that are keeping up well enough.


----------



## redact (Apr 20, 2010)

oh, awesome.  gotta remeber not to spend all my cash before then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





will the oct release be N.A, Europe and Japan or just japan and then the rest of the world gets it later like dsi?


----------



## manaphy4ever (Apr 21, 2010)

i hope to be the best 3ds i ever seen with gamecube graphics or better , cant wait to E3 to see it full picture


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 21, 2010)

Best news I've heard all month.  
But I do have trouble believing it.  Take a look at the DS release dates:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> DS Hardware	Nintendo	NTR-001	11/20/04	US
> DS Hardware	Nintendo		12/02/04	JP
> DS Hardware	Nintendo	NTR-001	02/24/05	AU
> DS Hardware	Nintendo	NTR-001	03/11/05	EU


As you can see, Europe did not get the DS until almost 4 months after the US release.  Nintendo probably does have their reasons for not doing a worldwide release.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 21, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!
i'll buy this


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Best news I've heard all month.
> But I do have trouble believing it.  Take a look at the DS release dates:
> 
> 
> ...


Well, considering how much of a strain there was on production of the DS originally due to an insanely high popularity, and the overall total figures of DS console sales since initial launch including the revisions is a testament to how much work Nintendo is going to have to put into in order to get a world wide launch done and have it be successful. They need to market it as soon as E3 is over if they plan on an October release, since that is 6 months away from now and they will be about 4 months away after E3 and they better have some games ready for it so they don't leave players out to dry with very little to offer at launch. Not to mention they have to produce enough units to satisfy initial pre-orders and still have extras in case that it does spark a high demand. 

I can see Nintendo releasing it in Japan and North America at first though, and maybe delaying a Europe launch until November in order to hit the holiday season of big sales. Nintendo honestly would be nuts to try and launch a hand held next March, after the holiday season is long over.


----------



## Arwen20 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope this is true. If it is true, I know what I want for Christmas! If they are looking at an October release date do you think they are trying to compete with Microsoft's natal? This holiday season is going to be expensive.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Most likely it will release next year for North America...October for Japan


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 21, 2010)

This is pretty big news/rumour. If half of these rumours are true, I honestly can't wait for the 3 big press conferences, especially Nintendo's.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 21, 2010)

Honestly I ain't going to believe a lick of this until it has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. Sure I can hope, but hope and believing are two different things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: A few mistakes (typing on a keyboard in the dark FTW)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Apr 21, 2010)

Remember that Pokemon will have a special treatment. So the Pokemon Black and White has a 3DS special feature or something?

WHY?!!!! I want to buy the DSi XL but the 3DS is coming soon. Perhaps next year. Oh wait, I'll just the DSi XL and buy the 3DS next year.

still...good news for an early release


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 21, 2010)

The DSi doesn't even have any exclusive titles OUT yet. I doubt that Pokemon will have 3DS features...


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 21, 2010)

This year ? Doubt it. 

We'll probably be seeing things at E3 though.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 21, 2010)

most tempers will wait for a flashcart before buying the DS... lets see the first few games that are going to be released... we may see a quick mario game for it


----------



## Rydian (Apr 21, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> a resolution of 854x480 (which about lines up with the Gamecube-tier graphics rumours).  How will a DS game look scaled up to that resolution?


Physical size will matter more than the resolution, as a virtual pixel's size can be doubled to two physical without any distortion.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it may be true, from what im putting together, CVG has gotten in touch with or leaked info from 'These UK trade sources'?  Nintendo's told them to get ready for a big launch as they be releasing their latest console sometime in October. I wouldn't be surprised if its a worldwide released, maybe 2-4 weeks give or take between the countries releases.


----------



## killeryunran (Apr 21, 2010)

I do wonder what games would be released for the 3DS.
I mean, it would really suck if they would release a bad game like
Nintendogs again >.>
I really do hope that they release something like Golden Sun for it. Just hoping,
I mean: the screenshots that we got to see at the last E3 COULD also just be a
small undeveloped sample of the powers of a 3DS...Oh well, never mind me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just praying too hard


----------



## Raika (Apr 21, 2010)

killeryunran said:
			
		

> I mean, it would really suck if they would release a bad game like
> Nintendogs again >.>


Nintendogs got high ratings and good reviews. 
Although I wouldn't know how the game is cos I hate playing these types of games.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 21, 2010)

October here or in Japan?


----------



## heartgold (Apr 21, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> October here or in Japan?



October for UK apparently


----------



## popoffka (Apr 21, 2010)

killeryunran said:
			
		

> I do wonder what games would be released for the 3DS.
> I mean, it would really suck if they would release a bad game like Nintendogs again >.>
> I really do hope that they finally release Nintengirls :3


fixed


----------



## rich333 (Apr 22, 2010)

surley they want too get another christmas cash in on the dsi & dsi XL - i cant see it happening before christmas


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 22, 2010)

rich333 said:
			
		

> surley they want too get another christmas cash in on the dsi & dsi XL - i cant see it happening before christmas


Doesn't make sense to me either I'm pretty sure they'd want to rake more cash from both DSi's


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 22, 2010)

Australia has recently got some highly anticipated games first recently... Are the tables turning to favour the PAL side?


----------



## heartgold (Apr 22, 2010)

Note that the the original DS was released in 2004 in America first, followed by Japan and then in Europe the following year, So it's not always released in Japan first. Nintendo could be trying to launch out to Europe first this time round.


----------



## killeryunran (Apr 24, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Note that the the original DS was released in 2004 in America first, followed by Japan and then in Europe the following year, So it's not always released in Japan first. Nintendo could be trying to launch out to Europe first this time round.



That could be, or Nintendo is spreading all the rumors of 3DS and then looking at where the best place would be to launch it first.
They could decide to launch it in the USA first because there could be more people there buying it right at the start, thus
letting them earn money earlier on(in case the 3DS turns out to be nothing more than [insert curse word here]).
And if the sales and such go well, then they would release it in other places where demand of the 3DS is high.
I think that that's what happened last time.


----------



## Dter ic (May 1, 2010)

WHOO IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Zetta_x (May 8, 2010)

NintenPokemon, transfer your pokemon and take care of them!


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> NintenPokemon, transfer your pokemon and take care of them!


What?

I'd love the 3DS to be released this year!  I remember how stoked I was for the DS.  Looks like I'm in a relapse!

Here's to hoping that they've chosen a decent design for it.  I don't want another fragile, bulky DS phat.


----------



## gameguy95 (May 8, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have something better than hoping, i call it God


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping that they've chosen a decent design for it.  I don't want another fragile, bulky DS phat.


The phat was the most stable and least fragile of the models.  I've droped that sucker hundreds of times since I got it in the Mario Kart bundle and nothing has gone wrong with it. The Mrs DS Lite however I feel a fart could smash it into smithereens.


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2010)

I don't understand all the bitching about the DS LITE build quality... i have dropped it, had my dog attack it, and kinfe the hundge. NOTHING EVER BROKE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so, i don't under stand


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

My DS lite is fantastic.  Dropped that sucker lots of times on my hardwood floor (never thought I'd be bragging about that, really)

But my Phat snapped a hinge on the first tumble.  Still works, mind you, but it's a bit... flimsier now.
Also,  I think the touch screen was much more fragile than the lites and "i"s.  I was the most careful person with it, but to no avail.  But I guess getting Warioware: Touched! as my first game for it certainly didn't help the situation.


----------

